
Wikipedia Search on an Intel NUC with Strus - patrickpfrey
http://www.project-strus.net/wikipediaSearchNuc.htm
======
vmorgulis
Very fast:

[http://demo.project-
strus.net/query?s=BM25pff&q=hacker+news&...](http://demo.project-
strus.net/query?s=BM25pff&q=hacker+news&n=6)

I wonder why they choose "C++98". The project seems recent.

"The open source project Strus provides a collection of C++ (C++98) libraries
and command line tools for building a competitive, scalable full-text search
engine."

[http://www.project-strus.net/index.htm](http://www.project-
strus.net/index.htm)

~~~
patrickpfrey
It's just a decision that has been made. A decision should be kept as long as
you don't make a real turn. Random mixing of standards is bad for portability.
For the SDK, with the aim to have some more comfortable building blocks for
development of Strus components, we want to change this decision, because
there we get in touch with developers, that wish (for good reason!) a newer
version of C++. This is reasonable and we want obey that. By the way: It is
already now possible to write Strus components (weighting function summarizers
etc.) as dynamically loadable modules (.so) with C linkage in any newer C++
standard.

